# Another Starlet DUI



## GalleyGirl (May 27, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070527/...ssWVQ1oRlxFb8C

  What the hell is wrong with these people?  I mean its bad enough for anyone to have a DUI, but when you have millions and can hire a driver to pick your drunk high ass up as you stumble out of the clubs, you have even less of an excuse.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 28, 2007)

I completely agree and do not feel sorry for them.
I really hope this is the end to the "celebutard" reign. and L.Lohan career is screwed.


----------



## Katura (May 29, 2007)

I don't understand this at all...she even managed to leave the scene of the accident. In all honesty I don' tknow why they feel the need to drive anyway, with all that money, take a a limo to the club, hire a damn driver...something.

And finding coke in her car?! wow...I hoenstly hope she gets pressed with all of these charges. Someone needs to learn a lesson, if not Paris, maybe Lohan will.

And sneaking off into re-hab (http://perezhilton.com/topics/lindsa...b_20070529.php)
doesnt change a damn thing. She probably thinks that this will change the fact of what happened...and you know, in Hollywood-land it probably will...I don't understand how celebrities can get away with thigns like that, thers no way in hell that I or joe-schmoe could get away with getting a DUI and get off easy with no reprecussions....

ugh.

makes me sick honestly.

Scene of the accident
http://perezhilton.com/topics/lindsa...h_20070528.php

More on what happend (the coke and leaving the scene)
http://perezhilton.com/topics/lindsa...t_20070527.php


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 29, 2007)

I hope the courts start cracking down on this irresponsibility. I'm so sick of famous people getting away with things you and I could never do.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 29, 2007)

she isnt even at legal drinking age yet!!! she needs to be charged with more than DUI. 
she also had some cocaine in the car.. yikes!


----------

